
Open Enrollment Is Closing Soon: How to Pick a Healthcare Plan for Your Startup - willjack
https://medium.com/@willjack/how-to-pick-a-healthcare-plan-for-your-startup-a5fa2cf4be2a#.e4fl5mhdm
======
anigbrowl
Somewhat off-topic, but why on earth do US health insurers insist that
everyone buy policies in January? When you buy a car you go out and get
insurance for it around the same time, you don't wait for a particular
calendar period. Why shouldn't you just buy health insurance whenever _you_
want it, as opposed to when it is convenient for insurance companies? It's
ridiculous.

